# first post; grouse hunting question



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My life has been enriched and inspired since finding this discussion forum a couple of months ago. I read often and, after being thourougly entertained by many of ya'll, (especially by the pictures) I finally decided to join. 

One thing i have noticed is that it seems to be taboo to ask about "places" to hunt. Judging from the pictures and stories, i am one of the novice hunters out there. So, at the risk of being ignored on my first post, i thought i would take a chance and see if anyone would email me some suggestions where grouse might be close (within an hour) to Salt Lake County. I have never really hunted grouse; got a new dog, not much time and any help pointing me to an area where i can start creating some memories this weekend would be appreciated greatly. 

Thanks in advance for any replies,

GWH


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry boys and girls, it was ment to be a pm.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

If it was me, I'd head south and hunt above Santaquin.

Hey, wait...it *is* me.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

ahhhhhhh wings :?: :shock:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't live near SLC and can't give you any help that way. What I can offer is what to look for: hunt areas where conifers and aspens meet. There should be water nearby and a food source like berries or seeds. Do some scouting for these ingredients and you'll know where to hunt.


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, I moved to salt lake city from washington about 2 years ago. I just got my dog back from Slide Rock Kennels and am excited to find grouse to hunt. A friend of mine back in spokane WA got me hooked on upland hunting. However, I am not sure were to go in salt lake county either (there are lots of dog restriction). I know of a couple of places for chukar in the west desert, however chukar was a flop last year (Big Flop). If you are interested I am will to go try some places around here to see what we can find along the wasatch front in salt lake and utah counties.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> ahhhhhhh wings :?: :shock:


 :lol: Yeah... I'm thinking that might have been supposed to be in a PM Mr. D.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

TW you friggen HOTSPOTTER  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Why doesn't a Moderator edit it? It was obviously supposed to be in a PM and TW is just trying to help. Those ares could get hit hard and a few of the places already have more hunters than birds.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Annoucing the official beginning of the annual hotspotting wars!!! Drum roll, fanfare...let the nastiness begin. 

It seems we all are grumpy before the hunt, then we all get grumpy about so called hot spotting. Maybe we are just grumpy all the time!!!

I say, Relax...there are plenty of birds to go around. Just get out there after 'em! If you find a place overrun with hunters, go somewhere else.

(BTW, I know TW and he is NOT a hot spotting kind of guy...he is a guy who is happy to help the occasional hard working newcomer get a start at finding birds.)


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Robb, he wasn't hotspotting. I think he hit the "reply" button instead of the "p.m." button.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Robb, he wasn't hotspotting. I think he hit the "reply" button instead of the "p.m." button.


Agreed!!!! That's why I said what I did. Scott was not and does not "hotspot." But he is a great hunting partner and willing to help out someone who proves willing to do the work!

Happy hunting!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for pulling it down TW I figured it was a mistake.....I wonder why a MOD never changed it earlier. Either way glad to see it gone. I have no problem with that stuff being sent in PMs but things get out of control when they can be accessed and analyzed by anyone at anytime.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

appreciate everyone who posted a response. seems as though my question sparked a bit of controversy (not my intent). Apparently "tw" posted a "hotspot" that caused the uproar. For what it is worth, i did not see his post (nor did he send it on a "pm") so i won't be one of the "masses" flocking to that particular spot. 

TW, if you read this post again, thanks for your attempt to help out a "newbie" and i am sorry for any heat you took. 

This is a neat forum and i think it is great the way sportsmen are willing to exchange ideas.

Unfortunately I have not had a chance to get out yet (wife, kids and work have an uncanny way of sucking up time), but when i do i will post pictures.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

TW wasn't taking heat, just some good natured ribbing! :wink:


----------

